
Show HN: Making research accessible - ampvchen
https://www.paperspire.com/
======
gravypod
I've been looking for something like this for some time. Is there any way to
have important papers forwarded to you.

~~~
ampvchen
Yea! There is a weekly newsletter to curate popular/interesting papers that
come out. (The form is at bottom of the page)

